# Theme of Tank?



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

This is probably already a thread somewhere.. But I couldn't find it so I just made a new one! I have 3 tanks.. Carol lives in Ancient Ruins, Jumper lives in Pirate Paradise and Rustafarrio lives in Egyptian Desert. Lol 
Tell me if you have a themes! I'm hoping to get future ideas and see who got creative!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My favorite theme is planted .


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

yea planted here as well.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

Unfortunately my current betta has mix of 'ooh pretty' and 'this wont snag his fins' tank. 

I love the look of planted tanks...but plants come to me to die.  So the tank im working on now is a "natural" themed tank. Well, as natural as I can get while using silk plants. Its harder than I thought it would be to find nice natural looking green silk plants.

I would love to do a Wonderland themed tank with some of the new decor I saw at Walmart the other day. But i'm not sure they would be soft enough for bettas.

Or I wanted to do a fossil dinosaur theme. But some of that decor has been pretty sharp as well. :\


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I tend to decorate in a color that compliments the fish. Like my red boy has mostly green or white stuff. By black fish has a white tank. Etc.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I used to have a 10 gallon divided three ways with a different theme each.









I called them Earthy Forest - Asian Zen - Death Valley


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

MattsBettas said:


> My favorite theme is planted .


Well, I have a live plant in each tank I just like the little decorations too. But yeah wish I could see your tanks


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Briz said:


> I used to have a 10 gallon divided three ways with a different theme each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really awesome  do you still have it?


----------



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

I am awaiting delivery of a 3.5 gal vintage tank with stainless steel frame. I am planning to go vintage with the decor for that retro look.


----------



## Caesarfish88 (Feb 24, 2014)

I like to keep all mine cute and simple. My boys all have white rock, a pink plant and some sort of decoration so they all look similar but different


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

pfenty said:


> Well, I have a live plant in each tank I just like the little decorations too. But yeah wish I could see your tanks


Sure. Here's my 20g ocellata and endler, an empty wild betta tank, and a very freshly planted tank (which is what most of them look like in the beginning) for ricefish. Here are more, the first two are just my favorites and the last one is a good example of a new tank. Sorry for the crappy pics, to lazy to pull out the actual camera haha.



My tanks are primarily designed for the fish and not my enjoyment so they aren't all beautifully scaped or anything, but in real life they actually look quite nice after a while. 

It's also worth noting that some people "theme" their tanks around the fishes natural habitat, it's called a biotope- very cool idea and in theory the best thing for the fish.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

cathayvet said:


> i am awaiting delivery of a 3.5 gal vintage tank with stainless steel frame. I am planning to go vintage with the decor for that retro look.


i love vintage


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if I could ever find live plants to match this theme, but I've been wanting to do an alien planet landscape. Sort of with abstract looking ornaments that I see on etsy sometimes, black or white (or maybe a pastel color?) sand formed into dunes, background that looks a bit like aurora borealis, and unusual vegetation. I'd want to end up with a surreal look that wasn't tacky or busy.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the natural, zen, and sunken ruin themes.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

we are massive sci-fan fans in this house, so with 5 betta sections, I want to cover all major sci-fi (and one giant robots for my son). we want to do star trek, star wars, doctor who (for my husband) and either a farscape or a babylone 5 theme ...and of course, transformers.  We've only had the bettas about 2 months so I am still figuring it all out, but those are the themes I want (my husband is also trying to talk me into a full-metal theme)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

planted tank all the way. =) I like the driftwood in each of my tanks. and one Large rooted plant for my boys and girl. 

here are the two of my fave tanks that are out in the living room. =)











Betta Nut said:


> I'm not sure if I could ever find live plants to match this theme, but I've been wanting to do an alien planet landscape. Sort of with abstract looking ornaments that I see on etsy sometimes, black or white (or maybe a pastel color?) sand formed into dunes, background that looks a bit like aurora borealis, and unusual vegetation. I'd want to end up with a surreal look that wasn't tacky or busy.



I would go for the most colorful plants there are. and for the background, look up aurora borealis and print it out and laminate it for the background of the tank. As for the ornaments, yeah some funky rocks maybe the color red for mars and red sand! 8D oh that would such a cool looking tank.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

aselvarial said:


> we are massive sci-fan fans in this house, so with 5 betta sections, I want to cover all major sci-fi (and one giant robots for my son). we want to do star trek, star wars, doctor who (for my husband) and either a farscape or a babylone 5 theme ...and of course, transformers.  We've only had the bettas about 2 months so I am still figuring it all out, but those are the themes I want (my husband is also trying to talk me into a full-metal theme)


A Farscape theme would be AWESOME!


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Tree said:


> planted tank all the way. =) I like the driftwood in each of my tanks. and one Large rooted plant for my boys and girl.
> 
> here are the two of my fave tanks that are out in the living room. =)
> 
> ...


Your tanks are pretty. I have a live plant in each tank I have.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

pfenty said:


> Your tanks are pretty. I have a live plant in each tank I have.



thanks =) 

live plants are the best. <3


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

It's not up and running _yet_, but in a few months or so I plan on having a galaxy-themed sorority. Having black stones, a starry black back round, and decor along those lines. Plus I plan on naming one that looks like it Galaxy and one of the larger ones Little Dipper, and names in that theme. Don't know how it will work, but it f=should be pretty neat.


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

I have one Asian zen theme, one shipwreck theme, and I'm working on a Doctor Who theme right now. I hit a snag with that one though because I'm using black gravel with neon pieces in it so I don't wanna use a solid black background, but all the other backgrounds I've seem are underwater/ garden themed so it doesn't exactly fit. Anyone else have this problem when creating tank themes? Is there a good DIY method to make a personalized background?


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Post a picture of your tanks


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I am rocking the popular "Asian-zen" tank as well. 
All silk/soft plastic plants...as I kill anything plant related.
Thinking about getting into planting a couple real ones in there as well and see how it goes!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

jackfaz said:


> I have one Asian zen theme, one shipwreck theme, and I'm working on a Doctor Who theme right now. I hit a snag with that one though because I'm using black gravel with neon pieces in it so I don't wanna use a solid black background, but all the other backgrounds I've seem are underwater/ garden themed so it doesn't exactly fit. Anyone else have this problem when creating tank themes? Is there a good DIY method to make a personalized background?


Is the problem you don't want it black? Or you just don't want it plain black? 
Someone mentioned a couple messages ago to print off your own and laminate it. If you need it big you could probably get an office store to print it too! 

Have you tried out a white background? That could look neat too - and not black..if you wanted something different. I've flirted with the idea and may try it on a new tank. Google aquariums with white background and a few really neat planted ones pop up  
Easy enough to try out too just shove some white paper behind and see if it looks good!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I am using a white cardboard background for right now until I get my background in the mail. 

here is what it looks like if anyone wants to see a white background with the green plants. 










here is anther shot with more plants added. looks cool having the plants give the BG more of a green look. XD


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I think the white is kind of soothing


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

KFoster said:


> I think the white is kind of soothing



indeed, though I do ave the issue with my tanks being too white with the gravel. and when I take pictures of my boy, he is too dark to even see. XD

so I am getting this BG for his tank:


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Where did you get that?!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I am getting it from Petsmart. =) online, but you might be able to find it in the stores. I had that BG for my little girls tank before I upgraded her to a larger tank. isn't it cool?! link below is where I am getting it. I am so excited to get it in the mail. 8D sadly none of the petsmarts close to me had any in stock. T^T

LINK


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

KFoster said:


> I am rocking the popular "Asian-zen" tank as well.
> All silk/soft plastic plants...as I kill anything plant related.
> Thinking about getting into planting a couple real ones in there as well and see how it goes!


If you go to PetSmart, and pick a healthy green live plant in the plastic tube.. Those work well. Or if you are liking for something more exotic look up the seller "SubstrateSource" on Amazon.. All the plants I've boughten from there are thriving except the one I put in my 5 gallon :/ I had to transplant that in Deoxys's tank! But good luck! PetSmart plants and SubstrateSource plants are all thriving in my 10 gallons. And I'm a beginner when it comes to live plants. But! You're tank looks amazing!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I guess mine would be "planted rock garden" themed...that's what iwagumi is supposed to be. All live plants, with the decor mostly collected from my yard.








My other tank is "jungle" themed, but it's still a work in progress.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

pfenty said:


> If you go to PetSmart, and pick a healthy green live plant in the plastic tube.. Those work well. Or if you are liking for something more exotic look up the seller "SubstrateSource" on Amazon.. All the plants I've boughten from there are thriving except the one I put in my 5 gallon :/ I had to transplant that in Deoxys's tank! But good luck! PetSmart plants and SubstrateSource plants are all thriving in my 10 gallons. And I'm a beginner when it comes to live plants. But! You're tank looks amazing!


Be careful if you get the plants in tubes. A lot of them aren't actually aquatic plants, and they'll slowly die underwater. The same goes for the plants in the "plant tanks". Make sure you research which species you're getting _before_ you go to the store. Made this mistake more than I'd care to admit...:roll:


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Tree said:


> I am using a white cardboard background for right now until I get my background in the mail.
> 
> here is what it looks like if anyone wants to see a white background with the green plants.
> 
> ...


I spray painted pieces of cardboard black and put in the back of my tanks! I love it!


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> Be careful if you get the plants in tubes. A lot of them aren't actually aquatic plants, and they'll slowly die underwater. The same goes for the plants in the "plant tanks". Make sure you research which species you're getting _before_ you go to the store. Made this mistake more than I'd care to admit...:roll:


Thank you! Well hopefully I got the right plants then! I just picked them out as "oh these are pretty" lol


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

pfenty said:


> I spray painted pieces of cardboard black and put in the back of my tanks! I love it!


Sweet! I love to see peoples ideas for backgrounds. =) 

I got my background in the mail today and here is my finished tank! 8D


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey that looks really cool! I want one now!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

KFoster said:


> Hey that looks really cool! I want one now!



IKR?! the laminate poster was HUGE though. I had to cut it down. I could only get it in 24"L x 48"W. But the rocks looks really cool larger making the tank look larger than it appears. =)


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Give me the leftovers!!! Lol jk


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hahahaha! well if you ever stop by petsmart, I bet they have this background. =P that is where I got it from. (well on the website.)


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Rookie (Crowntail): 

Mister B (Delta): 

Ozzie (Rosetail): 


What would you call them????


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Snowbird is in a community tank that's going to be a java fern forest, and I am planning out Merlin's tank. He'll probably be in a medival or greek themed tank.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

PetMania said:


> Snowbird is in a community tank that's going to be a java fern forest, and I am planning out Merlin's tank. He'll probably be in a medival or greek themed tank.


Omg! Merlin will love that!


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

KFoster said:


> I am rocking the popular "Asian-zen" tank as well.
> All silk/soft plastic plants...as I kill anything plant related.
> Thinking about getting into planting a couple real ones in there as well and see how it goes!


I love the bamboo in there! Where did you get it? I have similar luck with live plants. Lots of dead plants and water quality problems.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

jackfaz said:


> I love the bamboo in there! Where did you get it? I have similar luck with live plants. Lots of dead plants and water quality problems.


I got it at petland (Canada) I think it's made by marina.

Here I found it on amazon

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B0032GG2YM

I have three of these, I think two are in that ten gallon tank!

I couldn't find plastic bamboo at any craft store online or anything, then I came across these!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Ozzie's new setup: Hoping to see some improvement with his fins soon..


----------

